# Mower Deck: Reconditioning - Mandrells



## bigcut (Jul 13, 2014)

Need suggestions, ideas, comments...hoping Flor can help me out here with thoughts.

Model: 917270820...42" mower deck.

I removed my mower deck on my used Craftsman (first time)...I have NO known problems...just thought for a winter project I'd look at the deck and see if there are any broken bolts holding the mandrells, possibly bad bearings, bent shafts, etc...

I need suggestions for how to check for these conditions..give you thoughts please.

Also, thought I'd clean up the deck, maybe paint it and clean the underside and apply some type of protectant..don't know what though. Need ideas.

The deck appears to have no rust, dents, dings...it's an older model made of heavy gauge steel. Need you experts to give me some instructions as to what and how to accomplish the above.

Flor, what are your thoughts ???
JOhn


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi bigcut,

After checking for loose or broken mandrel bolts, Remove the drive belt from the mandrel pulleys. Grab each blade and see if it spins quietly. Next, Grab each blade at the ends and try pushing and pulling against the mandrel hub to see if you have any excess play. If all seems tight, The bearings are okay.

As for treating the underside of the deck, You have several options to go with. The first is the most work involved however, If the original paint is still intact, Leave it alone. If the original paint is wearing off, You can spot sand the bare areas, Clean with a good de-greaser and apply either new paint after priming or apply an under coat type of coating. 

If the original paint is mostly intact with just a few small areas needing attention, You can either clean, spot prime and paint those areas or apply a light film of oil directly to the bare metal which will prevent further rusting. You would need to periodically redo this treatment with the next mowing season as the oil will eventually wash off with the moisture which comes out of the fresh cut grass.

As for the topside, If the original paint is good, Lightly clean the deck with plain water and a soft cloth and allow to air dry before storing back inside or run a small fan on the inside to dry "ALL" areas of the deck.

Now would be an excellent time to check the sharpness of your blades. Either sharpen and check the balance of the existing blades and coat the sharpened edge with a light film of oil to prevent rusting through the winter or simply replace the blades. If the existing blades are still good, Simply take a rag with a light film of oil and carefully rub along the cutting edge of the blades. Believe it or not, A good keen edge on the blades may turn to a slightly dull rusty edge by next spring...

Any other questions, Fire away.......


----------

